# Kudos to XM



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Have to give Kudo's to XM. Called them today to swap my lifetime service from a stolen XMP3i to a replacement XMP3i, totally expecting to pay $75 transfer fee.

Turns out, they charged my credit card the $75, but said they would refund it back to the credit card as soon as I fax them a copy of the police report, which I will be doing tomorrow.

Cant beat that with a stick.


----------

